# /tick



## heracles (Nov 20, 2022)

heracles submitted a new resource:

/tick - A shortcut-first countdown timer for streams, webinars, or any reverse time-keeping needs.



> _Tick_ is shortcut-first countdown timer for your streams (e.g. OBS browser source), webinars (e.g. Zoom’s screen share), or any reverse time-keeping needs. This is a single HTML file with no depedencies other than requiring JavaScript to be enabled, so if you wish to use this tool offline, then simply save it (Windows: Ctrl + S...



Read more about this resource...


----------

